# Oh Opossum, Oh Opossum



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL this is a poem about a Opossum. I know this is a horse poem section but i have one about a Opossum. Here she goes. 

Oh Opossum, Oh Opossum
My cat drug you in
Oh Opossum, Oh Opossum
You look very thin

I look to see if your alive
You look back at me with devilish eyes

Jumping back as if you attacked
I stumbled and fell as a matter of fact
You look at me with teary eyes
as if to tell me your about to cry

I look you over to scared to touch
you roll over on your back then your gut
you try to stand but fall
you try once more but can not at all

Thanks for reading it. This is true. We had a Opossum in our yard. And it was hurt. The poem came to me when i was trying to sleep and take my mind of my fat swollen ankle. It worked and this master piece came out. Hope you liked it and i want to know what you thought. It's rare when i can write a nice poem. So tell me what you think. The good, the bad and the ugly of my poem.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! I raised a possom about 2 years ago. She was found outside the snow leopard pen (at the zoo my mom worked at) and one of the zoo keepers found her. She weighed less than 8 grams and was smaller than my palm. She is now a healthy, thriving (and fat) possum named Blossom the Awesome Opposum and lives at the zoo and is used for programs. She is the sweetest possom in the world.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I liked the poem. 
Was the Opossum okay? By the way?


Haylee
:shock: OMG! 
That is the cutest, pink little schnoz ever! 
Do you have more pics of Blossom*? :wink:*


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Haylee what a cutie. And yes the Opossum died. I found that it had blood coming from its stomach


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Ahhh, well that's too bad......:-(


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Possums are great :lol:

Here's mine. Well she's not my "pet" but she does hang around the feed shed :wink:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

lacyloo, So is she fairly friendly then?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes she is !


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I realize this is a bit off topic, and not an Opossum....
But I thought I'd share my odd barn "pet". :wink:


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

^^ haha a skunk. LOL that's a new pet


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I call those types of critters 'varmints'. They usually end up dying fairly quickly if they show up around my barn.

Possums carry EPM; there's no way I want them around the horses. Skunks are primary rabies vectors, so again, don't want 'em around.

I don't think possums are 'cute'. They look like huge, hairy rats to me. :-x


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I can't stand them either, they try to get up under the house so we have to resort to killing them if they get near. They are evil little things too, we tried to raise one that fail in our pull, it hissed and hissed at us if we went near. I guess that's just instinct, but it was aggressive.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

OK, i'll admit me and my step dad did shoot at it with the .22 but i think we both missed.It was dark outside though. But it was still dead the next morning. Also we keep our horse feed in a garbage can. Those big black ones and one day i guess i left it open and there was three opossum in it. I still can figure out how they got in there. It was in the middle of the room and if they climb in there it was a miracle. they got in but couldn't get out. My step dad killed then with the .22. We though a shot gun wouldn't be need but after my step dad shot them they started moving around until they finally died.I just didn't want to be mean and say i killed it. Cause i was the first to shoot.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

The skunk is not a pet. 
Although it did get pretty comfortable up on those bales, and let me walk right up to it and fill the cat bowl.

But they are very tame around me, which is good because I do not get sprayed going in and out of the barn to feed. 

Unfortunately we have a regular female somewhere around our property.
Every year she has 4-5 babies.
They have found that our barn cats don't mind them, and take advantage by getting fat on cat food.....
They hang around for about a month or so and then disappear.

I have been trying to figure out how to trap them and *not* my three cats...
But it is the Mom that I need to get, and she is not with them that I have seen. :?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I have found that the best bait to use with skunks is *bacon*. I had to stop using that bait because I would just end up catching spotted skunks everytime.

I trap ***** and sell the meat so I am _not_ against shooting varmints. LOL 
My possum just stays under the shed and honestly if she did go into the horses area- Farah would KILL her instantly. She showed up when she was much smaller therefore she is pretty tame. My feed bins are closed 24/7 and she cannot get into the hay. Trust me at first I had a FIT about her being somewhat close to the horse area. I looked into rabies also and found that it is very rare for them to have rabies because their body temperature is so low.

You gotta admit, my possum has a pretty coat ! ****


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

lacyloo.
Raw or cooked bacon?
I think the cats would love the bacon too, don't you?
I would definitely use live traps, but even at that, I think I will just end up catching some pretty ****ed off kitties, and not the darn skunk! :?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Raw

Iv caught my own cats before but never the same one twice


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont personally "like" possoms, but I LOVE my little sister. When you raise something you cant help but love it. => She does not live with me btw, she lives at the zoo now, and is NOWHERE near my horse. I just visit her.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

lacyloo said:


> I have found that the best bait to use with skunks is *bacon*. I had to stop using that bait because I would just end up catching spotted skunks everytime.
> 
> I trap ***** and sell the meat so I am _not_ against shooting varmints. LOL
> My possum just stays under the shed and honestly if she did go into the horses area- Farah would KILL her instantly. She showed up when she was much smaller therefore she is pretty tame. My feed bins are closed 24/7 and she cannot get into the hay. Trust me at first I had a FIT about her being somewhat close to the horse area. I looked into rabies also and found that it is very rare for them to have rabies because their body temperature is so low.
> ...


Try *grape jelly*.... My dad used it to catch possums and skunks.... Works! I doubt cats would come to the smell of jelly either :lol:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, now there's an idea!
I don't know that my cats would be interested in the jelly or not, but I would think it would be less likely to attract them then bacon any way....
Thanks!


----------

